# AQHA points question



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

I believe that the novice divisions are a point system based on the rider. You can have an ROM horse and still ride in the novice if you have no points on yourself.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

That is what I was thinking but I wans't positive. I will double check with my trainer. I haven't made any definite decisions on buying one yet. There are 2 I like. One is an appendix that is 15K but I wonder WHY it's only 15k because in the video they are walk/trot/cantering bridle-less.

The other is also 15k but it has like 65 points and I wasn't sure if I could ride it in the novice division.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh Vair Oh is correct, the point requirements are based on the rider. Here is a link for limitations regarding showing novice ammy for AQHA...
AQHA: AQHA Rule Changes


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

awesome. Now that makes sense why these novice horses are staying in the novice classes for 10 years... they are just passing owners!


----------

